# Ever a problem with bones?



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm curious, have you known any dogs to ever have a problem with a bone, such as splintering or breaking teeth? The other day one of my dogs vomited and we found some fairly sharp bone fragments. It's a concern. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Patrick Murray said:


> I'm curious, have you known any dogs to ever have a problem with a bone, such as splintering or breaking teeth? The other day one of my dogs vomited and we found some fairly sharp bone fragments. It's a concern. Thanks in advance.



were you feed raw or cooked bones and what type?

I've never had an issue with raw beef bones. I feed raw chicken too and haven't seen an issue with that either.


----------



## Jeannie Helton (Aug 10, 2008)

I feed raw beef femurs all the time with no problems. Sometimes my pup will be overly zealous about eating the bone and will chomp off a chunk that either his body absorbs, or he pukes back up. That only really happens with the new bone when he goes to town on all that gristle. 

I used to feed RAW (previous dogs) and never, ever had a problem with raw beef, chicken, and turkey bones. I will be putting Gendur on RAW when he hits 24 months and I am confident that he will be fine, too.

Maybe your dog picked up some cooked bones somewhere. I know I have to watch my yard for anything the crows decide they don't want, which includes cleaned fried chicken bones and corn cobs!! Does anyone know where to buy a net to cover 3/4 of acre of property? lol


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Always raw bones. Chicken wings, drumsticks, thighs and turkey leg drumsticks. That's about it.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Never had a problem with beef, pork, chicken, turkey, fish or anything else I have fed RAW.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

My dogs have never had problems with raw, though they have on rare occasions puked up undigested big chunks of bones. I am guessing those were too big or too irritating to make it past the stomach... It's a myth that only cooked bones will splinter and raw bones will crush, BTW. Sure, raw bones can splinter. And depending on how the bone is cooked it may become softer and more spongy (Ever make stew with pork ribs in a pressure cooker? Mmmmmmm, good....)


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

My X and I would go rounds about pork neck bones. They tend to be very sharp and he swore the dogs would puncture an intestine or something but the dogs gobble them up and never showed a sign of trouble from it, so I kept feeding them.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Patrick Murray said:


> I'm curious, have you known any dogs to ever have a problem with a bone, such as splintering or breaking teeth? The other day one of my dogs vomited and we found some fairly sharp bone fragments. It's a concern. Thanks in advance.


Patrick I have always fed my dogs raw beef soup bones, they MUST be fresh. As far as teeth go, the goofy male Bouv snapped off his top K-9s and it was from eating kennels/doghouses/buckets/feed pans/ but never broke them on bones!


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

My wife eats cooked bones all the time . She's never had a problem but then she chews them well and discards the slivers. I do have to watch that she doesn't give the depleted remnants that she can't chew to the dog . Please don't tell I told you.. LOL.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

David Scholes said:


> My wife eats cooked bones all the time . She's never had a problem but then she chews them well and discards the slivers. I do have to watch that she doesn't give the depleted remnants that she can't chew to the dog . Please don't tell I told you.. LOL.


OMG! You didn't meet her on a blind date in a South American rain forest did you? Erh..........:-o Little heads and rice, "lady fingers" and green beans, umn....human hocks and dumplings!  And when you're done with them bones, you can pin the hair up oh so fine! :razz:


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> OMG! You didn't meet her on a blind date in a South American rain forest did you? Erh..........:-o Little heads and rice, "lady fingers" and green beans, umn....human hocks and dumplings!  And when you're done with them bones, you can pin the hair up oh so fine! :razz:


How did you guess South America? LOL. She is from Peru. So far no humans but she has been looking longingly at my horses... and not to ride :lol:8-[.

In Peru she says they fed their dogs mainly cooked sweet potatoes and cooked chicken bones saved from the local restaurant. She claims they were very healthy and no problems.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

No issues with raw bones here either. Any chicken and turkey bones, pork ribs, pork shoulders, deer. Anything I can get my hands on for them. We had one instance where our pug got a pork rib stuck sideways in his throat and we had to pull it out and give him CPR, he was flat out, not breathing, no heart beat, but we brought him back. Now his food gets chopped up and he doesn't get pork bones any more. 

I've had them puke up bits of bone before. Most often it's the knuckle end of a chicken leg. Once in a while if they get beef ribs those bones will not digest and they'll puke bits of those up too. Those bones can get sharp so I watch them closely and take them away if they are just busting pieces off and it's all shards. I've seen my Dane take a chicken leg quarter, chomp it a couple times and swallow it pretty much intact with no ill effects. 

We use the big soup type marrow bones as recreational treats for them, not as a meal bone. Our Dane will get one when we crate her while we're gone so she has something to do. When we get home we take it up and put it in a zip lock bag and put it in the freezer til next time.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I've seen chicken necks, drumsticks and thighs go down whole - no problems. I just about fell over dead the first time I saw a drumstick disappear like that!


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Anne Vaini said:


> I've seen chicken necks, drumsticks and thighs go down whole - no problems. I just about fell over dead the first time I saw a drumstick disappear like that!


I know! I had one of those "Oh Crap!" moments when I 1st started feeding raw to our GSD when he was about 5 months old. He took a chicken drumstick, turned it long ways, swallowed it whole, and started yelping. I'm thinking to myself, I just spent all this time convincing my wife this was the right thing to do, and he's going to choke on me the 1st day! Now he savors his meals. I tell people he takes 10 minutes to eat a cheerio!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

The only time I've ever seen bone splinters in any vomit is with pork or beef ribs, so I'm starting to phase those out. Lamb ribs are better and more like chicken thighs for crunchability, which I prefer. I don't see any fragments in the stool either. The only time I have is when we got some hot wings from Dominos once and Fawkes got into the trash. Sure enough, little wing fragments came out...this is why we built a barrier around the trash can. :roll: Typically the only thing I see in vomit these days is fresh grass. Though there was the time about a year ago when Buck threw up a whole tilapia back up onto the carpet and proceeded to eat it again a second time.


----------



## Jeannie Helton (Aug 10, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Though there was the time about a year ago when Buck threw up a whole tilapia back up onto the carpet and proceeded to eat it again a second time.


ROTFLMAO!!!! Thanks for a great laugh!! I always get a kick out of any dog grossing out my bf by "re-eating." I just tell him the dog wanted a second look at what he ate! BF about barfs everytime!!! lol


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> OMG! You didn't meet her on a blind date in a South American rain forest did you? Erh..........:-o Little heads and rice, "lady fingers" and green beans, umn....human hocks and dumplings!  And when you're done with them bones, you can pin the hair up oh so fine! :razz:


I met my wife in a Costa Rica rain forest.

She hardly ever eats bones!:lol:

Lots of chicken, rice and beans though.](*,)

Bring me the the steak and taters.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Scholes said:


> How did you guess South America? LOL. She is from Peru. So far no humans but she has been looking longingly at my horses... and not to ride :lol:8-[.
> 
> In Peru she says they fed their dogs mainly cooked sweet potatoes and cooked chicken bones saved from the local restaurant. She claims they were very healthy and no problems.


In Costa Rica it's all table scraps and this Costa Rican kibble that come in a unmarked plastic bag. They eat it, they survive, but a old dog is the ripe old age of four. 

Hopefully it's different in Peru.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Mine has no problem with pork necks, venison necks, lamb necks, lamb ribs, chicken frames but he DOES
does puke back up pork legs with the feet on them (every time :-k ), so I don't give him trotters any more.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I know a fair number of raw feeders from various breeds who have had cracked teeth from weight bearing large bones such as "wreck-reational" bones. I personally very rarely feed a knucle bone anymore. If I have a meaty deer leg I will give it to him, but take it away as soon as the meat and cartilage is mostly gone. He wants to crack it open and will wolf down big shards I am not comfortable with.

I certainly have seen my dog puke up shards of bone he could not digest over the years. Generally when I have let him scarf something with really hard bone like cow femur/knuckles or beef or elk ribs which I don't genreally feed anymore. Puking up bone/with some bile ALWAYS happens between 2-4 am in my house](*,) Now when it happens it is usally a peice of vertebrea from a peice of deer neck and I don't really sweat it. 

Avoiding a lot of the harder bone is the way to avoid the shardy pukes. If your dog is not digesting softer things like turkey necks or poultry, I might think that their digestion may be a bit off at present. Like the others have said, generally I could watch the dog bolt a chicken leg and it will get digested no problem.


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Dan Long said:


> I know! I had one of those "Oh Crap!" moments when I 1st started feeding raw to our GSD when he was about 5 months old. He took a chicken drumstick, turned it long ways, swallowed it whole, and started yelping. I'm thinking to myself, I just spent all this time convincing my wife this was the right thing to do, and he's going to choke on me the 1st day! Now he savors his meals. I tell people he takes 10 minutes to eat a cheerio!



LOL Dan. I can relate!


----------

